# Running with goats?



## BrandonF (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm curious if goats are good at running and could keep up with a human for 5-10 miles.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

No I don't think that would be practical or even possible. Goats are built for climbing and are somewhat cumbersome looking when they run on flat ground. But.... then I've never tried to take one running. I'd probably consider some type of big dog or a pony for a running companion that can carry weight. Even then, the running motion is bound to create all sorts of fit issues with the gear.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I've gone three miles with them. See the thread "First goat pack trip".'

They were not loaded, but people who saw us thought I was. 

But then I had one canoeing with me too.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Running with Goats.......not sure. But I bet it would be a great film if Bob Jones was played by Kevin Costner.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I jog a little (3 miles in about a half hour) and one of my wethers loves to go with me. He is quite graceful like a deer when he runs, and is always out front looking stylish. On cool days it doesn't seem to wear him out at all. I feel like the fish out of water in comparison to how gracefully he moves. the other three goats I have would think it was really stupid and why don't we walk.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

feederseaters said:


> Running with Goats.......not sure. But I bet it would be a great film if Bob Jones was played by Kevin Costner.


ROFL..... :lol:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

feederseaters said:


> Running with Goats.......not sure. But I bet it would be a great film if Bob Jones was played by Kevin Costner.


No film is a great film if anyone is played by Kevin Costner.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Our wethers love running, I used to run a 2km round trip to feed the bucks with the feed in Twinkle's pack, and he could have gone twice the distance twice as fast - I could barely keep up with his faster canter. Must look a sight when I tried to get him to go faster and then was left behind. :lol: He is extremely long legged, extremely fast and has very good wind, and although he can be lazy doing other things, running playfully after or in front of me is pure fun. He can run just as fast with a few kgs in a pack or when I had a saddle on him as well, and sort of lopes along easily or else dances around to tease me about how slow I am, and he is very elegant and light.He has to be fast as well, to catch up for his nibbling in between times.  
His brother Sea ran really well too the only times I tried. They both have nice chests and long, strong legs though, so are built a bit like racehorses compared to some goats. They will probably fill out, but I think they will both still like to run. I normally run with the kids just because I'm their friend, so they get used to charging along trying to go faster than me. (which they do quite easily...   )
And Brandon, unless you are an Olympic or professional runner, I don't know if it would be you or the goat keeping up on a long run.  They do need some working into it though of course, just like every other job or with people.
Good luck, and it is really fun running with goats.
Cazz


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe we'll eventually have a new breed of "running" goats some day....


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My 2 cents on running with goats. It alot like packing with a goat. One of boys is not into running but 2 of them love it. The attitude and physique help determine how long, hard and fast you all can go. My one boy who does not run is a go getter but is a big boned tank. He is not built like my slimmer 2 that run. As a compromise so no one is left behind we speed walk. It is a pace that will poop everyone out, my graceful boys trot but my tank walks along quickly. 
IdahoNancy and the Ober boys


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I concur that the build of the goat makes all the difference. The one who likes to run with me is built long legged, straight lines like you drew him with a ruler, and we call him "the race horse" because he is really fast. He has always been very coordinated. he is an alpine la mancha mix. The two boers don't like to run particularly, and the bred-for-packing alpine mix guy is kind of gangly and loose limbed so he isn't particularly into running and prefers to walk.


----------



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

We are talking unloaded goats right? My alpine boys are 8 months old and can run much faster than I. I don't know about distance though. They are quite graceful and not clumsy at all. They are like deer. It could be because they are young still. I also posted about using goats and horses. I would like to ride and let the goats follow ( unloaded). A couple of people responded that they do just that. They even stated that the goats can follow along when the horse is at a trot or canter/lope, even for a fair distance. If that is possible, jogging with a person should be no problem.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We run / speed walk unloaded. It is routine maintence exercise. It is quick, low fuss, and a good work out. Loaded we walk at a normal pace. Some exercise involves loads at a slower pace but more vertical footage. If I wanted to move quickly while loaded my preference would be to lighten the load and carefully watch the elevation gain and goat exertion. You need to find the mathematical formula for load x exertion = endurance. (Bob leave this one alone.)
IdahoNancy


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

In addition to RUNNING with our goats, we now can say we have SKIED with our goats! We took advantage of our wonderful June snow pack to hike up the local ski area and ski back down. No, our goats didn't ski, but they did their best to keep up with us:

[youtube:39x9fltv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JM9rV1N2cQ[/youtube:39x9fltv]


----------

